# Sticky  The articles/knowledgebase section -- read this!



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

*If you found an article good/not so good, be sure to rate it! This will help people determine which threads are worth reading without having to click on every one. To do this, I believe you click 'Rate thread' or something along those lines near the top of the first post.

This section is for articles related to anything pitbull to be posted. These articles will help bring traffic into the site from search engines, and will also serve as a place for people to find out whatever they desire about pits.

So, post as many articles as you'd like! You can crosspost articles from other sites, just put the source if you know it. If you don't know the source, it's OK.

You may have noticed the first posts look different in this forum. This is to give it more of an 'article' feel and look less like a regular forum post. On every page of the thread, the first post will show at the top. This also helps them to be more nagivatable.

So, please contribute if you'd like... it'll help make the site better as a whole.*


----------

